
Does Y Combinator send out rejection emails to applicants? - voxrva
Does YCombinator send out rejection letters to applicants that don&#x27;t get invited to interview? If so, when does this occur?
======
a13n
Yes, in past batches I've received invitation and rejection emails around
5-6pm PST.

~~~
yc_app_throw2
I'm pretty sure canny will get in this time around. Your progress since the
startup school event was great to watch!

If you don't mind answering, how many times have you applied and how many
times were you called for the interview?

